
Linux CLI apps should have a --json flag - pcr910303
https://thomashunter.name/posts/2012-06-06-linux-cli-apps-should-have-a-json-flag
======
desktopninja
Not going to deny the weird satisfaction of grep && cut && tr && awk to
extract the data we want but your recommendation is valid.

It would also be nice to accept json input when chain piping commands
together.

Powershell solved this problem. That is structured output data.

